#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-31
<deshrajdry> i need help .... need to fix a bug but unable to tackle the problem,,
<rickspencer3> deshrajdry, what's going on?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-01-27
<swift110> https://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2015/01/14/getting-started-with-simcity-buildit/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-01-29
<swift110_> https://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2015/01/28/getting-started-with-blender/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-02-01
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-29
<swift110-phone_> Hey
<harsh_jain[m]2> how i can upgrade to 17.10 if the release file is missing from the server,
<ChinnoDog> harsh_jain[m]2: Where did the release file go?
<ChinnoDog> eh, maybe that doesn't matter. You can reinstall the package that provides it.
<ChinnoDog> I think 'apt-get --reinstall install base-files' will do it
<ChinnoDog> harsh_jain[m]2:
<ChinnoDog> Our channel topic says that the next meeting was 5 years ago.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-30
<swift110-phone_> Yes
<swift110-phone_> Would be nice to update things
<swift110-phone_> With all the IT in this area I have no idea why this isn't more popular
<ChinnoDog> I'm guessing too many people using Ubuntu. They don't think they need community. LoCos seem to have fallen out of fashion in general.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-31
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> I attended one meeting with dclug and that was about 10 years ago
<swift110-phone_> Hey
<ChinnoDog> 10 years... a long time ago.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-02-01
<swift110-phone_> How are you
<adom> anyone ever run Plex on top of Ubuntu Server?  I'm about to set mine up on a DL380 G5 in my basement.  Lmk any pointers if you have any.
<adom> I got ZoneMinder up on my DL360G5 no problems.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-01-31
<swift110> hey all
